# Is it worth getting a GTX275?



## treelover (Oct 26, 2009)

I have been considering getting a Nvidia 275, especially as you now get a free Batman: Arkham Asylum download, (though a lot of the tech companies are now loading the price of the game onto the card, or even not offering the game) but do I need one? I have a 8800GT and all my games run fine on it, including Crisis, also i have a core duo which may now cause bottlenecks, anyway. I just can't see any future next gen games which won't run on my rig, etc.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 26, 2009)

Apart from  Resident Evil 5 running the fan hard on my GT8800 , there hasn't been a game that it's not played.  Perhaps CoD MW2 will tax it, but until it either stops working or a game I *really* want to play really chugs, I have no intention of replacing it for the sake of it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 26, 2009)

treelover said:


> I have been considering getting a Nvidia 275, especially as you now get a free Batman: Arkham Asylum download, (though a lot of the tech companies are now loading the price of the game onto the card, or even not offering the game) but do I need one? I have a 8800GT and all my games run fine on it, including Crisis, also i have a core duo which may now cause bottlenecks, anyway. I just can't see any future next gen games which won't run on my rig, etc.



I'd leave it for now and wait until price of the 5870 comes down next year.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 26, 2009)

the advice i got when i was looking to upgrade my 260 was to wait till the new year when the next gen cards come out.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 27, 2009)

I got a GTX285 about 4 months ago to go with my bigger LCD.

@ 1650x1080 my 8800 struggled on newer stuff with all the options turned up. I confess, I am a graphics whore and like to run with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2009)

i have just recently gone from a 8800gt ( which died RIP i loved that card ) to a Zotec GTX260 with free arkham asylm ( and 5yr warranty ) . Its so much quieter and cooler than the 8800gt plays everything at max except crisis which it plays at high on all levels. Unless you got your heart on a 275 id save a couple of quids and go for the 260. I personally wouldnt got for radeon as they dont have the phsyx engine like the nvidia cards do


----------



## The Groke (Oct 27, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> I personally wouldnt got for radeon as they dont have the phsyx engine like the nvidia cards do



Meh PhysX isn't all that - not many games support it. The only game worth playing that does at the moment is Batman.

Although I love my GTX285, you can't deny that ATI gives you far more bang for buck at the moment.

If I was in the market for a decent card, I would either spend the extra 40 quid over a GTX275 and buy a ATI 5850 (200 quid) or even save myself 30-odd quid and get the 5770 which gives performance akin to the GTX260 but again with the DX11 support.

Benchmarks have the new 5800 series ATI cards performing significantly better than their NVIDIA counterparts at the same price-point, plus they support DX11.


Of course you could wait for the 300 series NVIDIAs but no dates have been confirmed for them yet...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2009)

The Groke said:


> The only game worth playing that does at the moment is Batman.




need for speed shift uses it well , as does red faction and im sure there will be more coming soon

also do the ati cards have the option for 3d like the nvidia cards ?

i usually swap between nvidia / ati as im no fan boy but until we i get a decent try on the 5 series ati id suggest sticking with nvidia.

but thats just me i suppose


----------



## The Groke (Oct 27, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> i usually swap between nvidia / ati as im no fan boy



Me too, though it has to be said the last ATI I had was a 9800 pro. Great card at the time though.




ruffneck23 said:


> but until we i get a decent try on the 5 series ati id suggest sticking with nvidia.
> 
> but thats just me i suppose




Well I think the benchmark numbers speak for themselves and I can't see there being any issues with the things, despite being a new chip.

I dunno - depends how keen the OP is. I personally wouldn't buy a current/previous gen high-end NVIDIA now, they are being phased out in preparation for the 300 series and yet the price doesn't really reflect that IMO.

Like I said - I have nothing but praise for my current GTX285, but if I was in the OPs position with 150-200 to spend, I would either go for the ATI now or wait 3 months or so to see what happens when the NVIDIA 300 arrives.


As for the 3d stereoscopic vision etc - I don't know if the ATI cards support it yet, but it seems pretty gimmicky to me personally and is not something I would bother with.

You need a compatible monitor as well as a compatible card and the glasses etc - doesn't really appeal to me, but others may differ.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2009)

i suppose im a bit defensive as i just got my gtx260 a month or so ago when perhaps i should have waited til the radeon ones come out but i had no graphics and i need them 



as for the 3d , you could well be right , ive got the glasses ( well the crappy cardboard ones that came with the card ) and theres no way i can afford a 120hz monitor for a while so i wont be able to test it properly yet


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> i suppose im a bit defensive as i just got my gtx260 a month or so ago when perhaps i should have waited til the radeon ones come out but i had no graphics and i need them




I wouldn't worry to much, the current gen cards are good value at the moment and will still run stuff for some time to come. It will be a while before the 58xx series drops to the price of a 260.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 27, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> I wouldn't worry to much, the current gen cards are good value at the moment and will still run stuff for some time to come. It will be a while before the 58xx series drops to the price of a 260.




5770 is the same price as the 260 and offers comparable performance and DX11 support...




But still - I wouldn't worry either, the 260 is a great card and if it runs what you want in the way that you want it, then job's a goodun.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 27, 2009)

The Groke said:


> 5770 is the same price as the 260 and offers comparable performance and DX11 support...



I hadn't seen it on the sites I normally look at, but admit I haven't been following to closely, as can see myself skipping this gen of cards.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 27, 2009)

The Groke said:


> But still - I wouldn't worry either, the 260 is a great card and if it runs what you want in the way that you want it, then job's a goodun.



yeah it does me grand , tbh one of the most appealing things about it is how quieter it is compared to my old 8800gt


----------



## treelover (Oct 29, 2009)

how much 'faster'is  it than the 8800gt and does it improve graphics in anyway, the 260 that is?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 29, 2009)

treelover said:


> how much 'faster'is  it than the 8800gt and does it improve graphics in anyway, the 260 that is?



Benchmarks here

It's quite a bit faster, but if you can play all your games with everything on full, then they won't look better. Your money, but I'd save my cash until the new gen of cards drop in price and you have to start turning things down.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 29, 2009)

Edit: too slow


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 29, 2009)

I need to upgrade my 7900 GS so I can run GTA4 at a respectable rate  No idea what to go for mind. I really don't want to splash out just to find the performance is bottlenecked.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 29, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> I need to upgrade my 7900 GS so I can run GTA4 at a respectable rate  No idea what to go for mind. I really don't want to splash out just to find the performance is bottlenecked.



The good news is that most things will be a big improvement. What's your budget? What's the rest of your machines specs? As you say you don't want to splash out for a beast to find it bottlenecked. What res do you play at?

If your trying to do it on the cheap then 4770 is a good choice, lots of bang for buck and doesn't demand to much power, so you probably won't have to upgrade your PSU. Ebuyer have them starting from about £73.. Would still be a huge improvement over what you have now.

If your willing to spend more then the new 5xxx series is recently out, so lots of options.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 29, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> The good news is that most things will be a big improvement. What's your budget? What's the rest of your machines specs? As you say you don't want to splash out for a beast to find it bottlenecked. What res do you play at?
> 
> If your trying to do it on the cheap then 4770 is a good choice, lots of bang for buck and doesn't demand to much power, so you probably won't have to upgrade your PSU. Ebuyer have them starting from about £73.. Would still be a huge improvement over what you have now.
> 
> If your willing to spend more then the new 5xxx series is recently out, so lots of options.



As far as I can tell have a Dell Dimension 9200  (DXPO61) Intel Core 2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13 Ghz with 2Gb DDR2 PC2 6400 ram and a Phoenix ROM BIOS Version 1.102.1.2 and a Dell OWG855 Motherboard. My current card is an Nvidia GeForce 7900 GS with a Ageia PhysX PCI Card. My budget is about £100, the only games that have given me any trouble so far have been Crysis which I run on low and GTA4 which I run on very low. Frankly GTA4 is unplayable at such a low resolution on a 22" monitor (/flex)  Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 29, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> As far as I can tell have a Dell Dimension 9200  (DXPO61) Intel Core 2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13 Ghz with 2Gb DDR2 PC2 6400 ram and a Phoenix ROM BIOS Version 1.102.1.2 and a Dell OWG855 Motherboard. My current card is an Nvidia GeForce 7900 GS with a Ageia PhysX PCI Card. My budget is about £100, the only games that have given me any trouble so far have been Crysis which I run on low and GTA4 which I run on very low. Frankly GTA4 is unplayable at such a low resolution on a 22" monitor (/flex)  Any suggestions would be much appreciated.



4850 is a good card, you can get it off ebuyer for £75 or if you're PSU can handle try a 4870 for about £100.


----------

